
Show HN: A slackbot to anonymously report your coworkers’ bad behavior - olegious
https://www.nilats.io/
======
codingdave
So you want people to start having to worry about what other people think of
their work habits? And you'll reward people for tattling on their peers by
giving them internet points that can be traded for your marketing materials
(swag).

This is wrong on so many levels.

~~~
olegious
Part of this is seeing if people understand jokes.

We thought about the companies where we hated working and the bad things about
their cultures- our snitch/informant bot symbolizes the worst of it.

~~~
JohnFen
I spotted this as a joke, but it really does come very close to being a Poe.

I can see how people could miss it, as it wouldn't be shocking to see
something like this put forth as a serious proposal.

------
kburman
The testimonials section is a complete fake. Just do a reverse search on the
profile photo of the customer.

For sure he would be removing them as soon as he/she reads this comment. So I
did the work and saved it in the web archive.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200214182503/https://www.nilat...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200214182503/https://www.nilats.io/)

~~~
olegious
Thank you for pointing out that our clearly joke app with clearly fake
testimonials are fake.

------
bwb
lol :)

I'd much rather see a bot to encourage employees to thank, show gratitude, and
encourage team members. But good joke :)

~~~
harrisreynolds
Agree. Encouraging good things > Creating a surveillance culture.

~~~
olegious
We agree as well

------
monadic2
Snitchbot

------
zaptheimpaler
lol at least it's a nice test to find out where not to work

------
5cott0
stop snitching

